

Bosnian prank at Microsoft - pythonist
http://www.microsoft.ba/

======
Delmania
The .ba extension doesn't seem to be well supported by various who is engines,
but the IP address that responds when pinged is 69.73.174.253, and is
apprently owned by Landis Holdings, not Microsoft. It seems someone registered
the MS name with a relatively obscure extension.

------
lucisferre
Some background, what exactly happened here? I mean other than the various
Linux mascots in a picture.

------
mijnpc
I don't get it, what's the prank about?

------
ltamake
Haha, 10/10 for that.

